# UK will



## Coppyboy (Aug 24, 2015)

Does anyone know if a UK will covers assets in the Philippines, in particular the SRRV deposit. My last will and testament states that it covers my assets anywhere in the world but, my lawyer says to find out if there are any further requirements here to release the deposit money to my estate.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Coppyboy said:


> Does anyone know if a UK will covers assets in the Philippines, in particular the SRRV deposit. My last will and testament states that it covers my assets anywhere in the world but, my lawyer says to find out if there are any further requirements here to release the deposit money to my estate.


Hi Coppyboy and welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy and contribute.

Now all I can tell you is here say and should be ratified with the PRA and your lawyer. Information from other forums lead me to believe that yes in the event of demise your executor needs to file the correct paperwork with the PRA for the estate, whether it goes back to the UK or your spouse in PH. from what I have read can take up to 12 months to secure but hey in the end it will be sorted and you won't have to worry.

While I am not up on UK law most of ours in OZ are similar, adopted from our mother country.
My will in Oz according to my mouth piece also covers world wide, as he says to me most of my assets are in Oz and the property in PH. goes to my better half anyway so no problems.
In the event of my untimely demise (skullduggery) my executor (sister) holds the lease on the property for the next 48 years and can sell it or if natural old age departure will release/abolish her rights and hand over the property to my better half.

Regardless you need to do your homework related to your specific circumstances as forums such as this are only stepping stones to the factual information. I do hope you find your answers and definitely if others have alternate views or better thoughts I'm sure we would all love to hear them.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

